# [risolto] Problemi AltGr Gnome (no cancelletto,chiocciola..)

## dark_knight

Salve a tutti

Il mio problema è molto semplice: su Gnome non posso utilizzare i caratteri speciali attivabili con AltGr (come chiocciola, cancelletto, parentesi quadre..), mentre se vado su uno dei terminali funziona tutto a meraviglia...

Cercando sul forum ho trovato alcune possibili soluzioni, ma nessuna di esse ha funzionato a dovere. In particolare ho modificato alcune voci in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, che ora contiene (la sola sezione d'interesse)

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option  "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

Al riavvio di Gnome, quando mi viene chiesto se utilizzare le impostazioni del server X o quelle di Gnome stesso (perchè trova delle discrepanze) ho scelto la prima opzione (ed in seguito anche la seconda), ma niente, il problema si ripresenta...

Cosa potrei fare?

Grazie in anticipo  :Wink: 

Aggiornamento: cercando di aggiornare altri pacchetti, ho scoperto questo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Potrebbe avere a che fare con il problema, dato che sul mio sistema c'è una versione abbastanza datata?

```
emerge --search xorg-x11

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-x11 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 6.8.2-r6 <----- !!!

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       as-is

```

Last edited by dark_knight on Wed Aug 02, 2006 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> mentre se vado su uno dei terminali funziona tutto a meraviglia...

 

Se con uno dei terminali intendi le console testuali raggiungibili con <crtl><alt><fn> la gestione é diversa e potrebbe essere sia un problema di gnome che di X11.

Se invece intendevi un normale xterm allora probabilmente il problema é nella configurazione di X

Se con xterm funziona bene mentre con gnome-terminal no il problema é nella configurazione di gnome.

Non penso dipenda dalla versione di Xorg, anche se non é una cattiva idea aggiornare il sistema  :Wink: 

----------

## dark_knight

Intendevo le console testuali  :Wink: 

Inoltre, ho aggiornato X alla versione modulare ed il problema persiste... rimangono altri pacchetti da aggiornare, ma sto ancora finendo di farlo...

----------

## ThorOdino

Ho avuto lo stesso problema una settimana fa'. Risolto direttamante da gnome

Desktop -> preferenze -> tastiera

Disposizioni:

Modello Tastirera =IBM ThinkPad 560Z/600/600E/A22E 

Poi ho rimosso la tastiera inglese ed ho aggiunto quella italiana

Ciao

----------

## dark_knight

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Disposizioni:
> 
> Modello Tastirera =IBM ThinkPad 560Z/600/600E/A22E 
> 
> Poi ho rimosso la tastiera inglese ed ho aggiunto quella italiana

 

No, purtroppo questo non ha risolto il problema  :Sad: 

Nel frattempo ho anche aggiornato Gnome all'ultima versione, ma nulla, il problema persiste...

----------

## devilheart

prova a dare

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it -variant basic
```

----------

## dark_knight

Nessun miglioramento, purtroppo...  :Sad: 

Dite che rigenerare ex-novo /etc/X11/xorg.conf aiuterebbe?

----------

## thewally

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> Dite che rigenerare ex-novo /etc/X11/xorg.conf aiuterebbe?

 

Come spiegato qui, devi dare questi comandi:

```
# emerge -C xkeyboard-config

# emerge xkbdata
```

Sarà necesario riavviare Xorg   :Wink: 

----------

## unz

Oppure cancelli tutto quello che trovi in gconf-editor nella chiave /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd.

Naturalmente settando  setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout it -variant basic [io usando Xgl do il comando all'avvio della sessione]

----------

## lavish

Ho avuto anche io questo problema, dopo aver riciclato un vecchio xorg.conf. Ho semplicemente rimosso la riga

```
Option  "XkbRules"
```

ed è andato tutto a posto

----------

## dark_knight

Purtroppo, nessuna delle tre soluzioni ha funzionato  :Sad: 

----------

## unz

La mia tastiera è impstata così: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

prova a commentare le altre opzioni che te hai attive [il commento lo fai aggiungendo un # all'inizio della riga]

----------

## dark_knight

Ho fatto così:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

#       Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc104"

#       Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#       Option  "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

ed ora...

[]@#{}  :Razz: 

Funziona direi...  :Smile:  Anche su fluxbox, che mi dava dei problemi simili, ora tutto gira a meraviglia  :Razz: 

Grazie infinite dell'aiuto  :Wink:  -> [solved]

----------

## binhos

Ho risolto anch'io, grazie,

ho notato che le funzionalità del KDE control sono del tutto inefficaci se non si modificano i parametri da te riportati.

Ciao

----------

